# Snail eggs?



## FatalMrChow (Oct 4, 2013)

I have noticed a a super clear bubble with a bunch of little bubbles in side of the bigger bubble on top of a dragon statue I have in my tank. I know when I did a water change yesterday that one of my snails were on it. I googled what snail eggs look like and some of the pictures look like the bubble thing. Just hoping someone could help and let me know what it is. I can post pictures later if I can even get a picture of it, its super small and super clear. I do not know what kind of snails they are.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

yep. snail eggs.


----------



## FatalMrChow (Oct 4, 2013)

Im new to this hobby so I dont know exactly how to care for the snails. I know they will eat algae and left over food but do I have to do anything different for the snails or just let them do their own thing?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

just leave them alone and in 6 months you will have enough snails to supply the whole world...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lohachata said:


> just leave them alone and in 6 months you will have enough snails to supply the whole world...


Lol hes right. If I were you Id take them out...


----------

